# wednesday night



## ohana (Oct 18, 2007)

We left navy point about 9pm headed to Pickens. Bay was slick as glass. went up and down Pickens from the pass to about a half mile past the pier. we only saw 2 undersized flounder and a lonely ray. talked to a couple of guys doing the same thing we were and they said they only had a couple and were about to head home. Around 11pm we tried around the west side of the island at fort mcrea, but still no luck. Finally called it quits around 1:30. It was a good night as far as the weather, just no fish.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the report......that definitely dictates my actions tonight...I was hoping that there would be a few more trickling out but it sounds like it's damn near over! Maybe that cold front that's coming through next week will push the final fish out! 

Good Luck!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Atleast ya went . Thanks for the report.


----------

